# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  قصة قصيرة جداً - محاولة أخرى

## بشير بركات

قام أمام النافذة فأبصر البيت العتيق من على الطابق الخمسين ففاضت عيناه وقامت صاحبته إلى جنبه وقالت مالك، سكت لحظة، مسح دموعه ثم قال: كنت ستحرمينا مثل هذه اللحظات برفضك المجيئ معي، فأمسكت يده وبكت معه.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

لا أدري كيف ذكرتني القصة -في قراءة ثانية لها- بقوله تعالى مخاطبا الحبيب المصطفى  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  : :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَإِنْ يَمْسَسْكَ اللَّهُ بِضُرٍّ فَلَا كَاشِفَ لَهُ إِلَّا هُوَ وَإِنْ يُرِدْكَ بِخَيْرٍ فَلَا رَادَّ لِفَضْلِهِ يُصِيبُ بِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ وَهُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ (107)  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  يونس
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم.

----------

